# لماذا أحببتني......فلتجيبني



## Twin (19 سبتمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*​ 

*لماذا أحببتني......فلتجيبني*

*أحببتني *دون أن أطلب منك ودون أن أشعر وجدت نفسي موضع 
حبك واهتمامك
وكأنك نسيت الخليقة كلها لتهتم بي وحدي ..

*أحببتني* ورفعتني لحضنك لتضمد جراحي وتطهرها بدمك الطاهر .......

*ولكن كل هذا لمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاذا ؟* 

*هل هذا....... *
لأن أسمـــي قد نسب لأسمك ؟
*هل هذا....... *
لأن صورتي تشابه صورتك ؟
*أم هذا........ *
لأنني كما يقال أنني أبنــــــك ؟

*أتعلم.....* 
......أنني كلما أختليتُ بنفسي لأتفرس فيها *أدرك* 
مدى *قبحي* و*جهلي*و *قساوتي*

*أدرك ثم أتسائل؟* 
*لماذا كل هذا؟*

*تراني إنسان خاطئ , إنسان يعشق الأثم* 
*قدماى تسرع نحــو الهلاك وكأنها لا تراه* 

*ومع كل هذا أراك*
*مازلت تنظر اليَ* , *تناجيني بدموعك* , *تناديني بتنهداتك* 
*والأكثر من كل هذا أنك تنتظر رجوعي* 

*أتعلم.....* 
أنني كلما رأيت هذا المنظر أشعر بمدى حبك لي , ولكنني أشعر أيضاً بمدى ضألتي ., وهذا ليس بسبب عدم رجوعي ولكن هذا لأنه يقال *أنني أبنك* 

وهذه الكلمة أو الصفة أو هذا التميز *فأنا لست مستحق له* 
فأنا كما قلت سابقا أنني *إنسان خاطئ *ولست مستحق أن أكون أبناً لك
*إذن فلماذا أحببتني؟* 
*فلتجيبني* 
*++++++++*​


----------



## ميرنا (20 سبتمبر 2006)

> *لماذا كل هذا؟*​
> 
> *تراني إنسان خاطئ , إنسان يعشق الأثم*
> *قدماى تسرع نحــو الهلاك وكأنها لا تراه* ​
> ...


 
*لا تعليق*


----------



## ++menooo++ (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*كلمات رائعه يا امير*
*ربنا يباركك*
*و يارب نشوف مواضيع كبيره زى دى*
*كبيره بمعناها و اسلوبها*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك و يوفقك*


----------



## Twin (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*أشكركم*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*


*بالفعل *
*لم أملك شئ سوي أن*
*أشكركم من كل قلبي*
*علي مشاركتكم*

*أرجو لكم الحياة المباركة*​*صلوا من أجل ضعفي*​*سلام*​


----------



## siva (20 سبتمبر 2006)

كلمات حلوه اوى يا امير ونريد المزيد


----------



## Coptic Man (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*موضوع اكتر من رائع يا امير

وفعلا تساؤلاتك كلها منطقية 

ولا رد عليها سوي اني الله محبة 

وهكذا احب الله العالم حتي انه بذل ابنه الوحيد كي لايهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحيوة الابدية 

شكرا يا امير*


----------



## Twin (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*أشكركم*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*أشكركم*
*علي كلماتكم المعزية*

*:big35: :big35:*

*شكراً كوبتك شكراً سيفا*
*شكراً مينو شكراً ميرنا*
*ولا تعليق*
*ههههههههه*​*سلام*​


----------



## blackguitar (3 أكتوبر 2006)

*لماذا أحببتنى ....... فلتجيبنى؟؟؟؟*

*بل كيف تحبنى ؟؟؟؟؟ أجيبنى*
*الحب لدينا هو ان نحب من يحبنا *
*من يفضلنا ...........*
*من لا يجرحنا .........*
*من يريحنا ...........*

* فلا نحب من يعذبنــــا *
* لا نحب من لا يطيعينا *

*+++فلماذا تحبنى؟؟؟؟*
*+++ماذا فعلت انا لك لتحبنى !!!!!!!!!!*

*صلبتك..... فاعطيتنى دمك لتفدينى به*
*عصيتك..... فارشدتنى بحبك الى الطريق*
*واخيرا قلت لك اتركنى لحالى .....ولحظه ضيقتى وجدتك اول من بجانبى *

*حب الهى عجيب .......لا تفسير له *
*اريد ان احبك .....لن استطيع ان احبك بمقدار حبك انت .....*


----------



## mary (4 أكتوبر 2006)

فعلاً أمير إن حبه عجيب و بلا حدود وإحنا غير مستحقين علشان كده فى كل صلاة بنصرخ يا رب إرحم


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2006)

+

*



لماذا أحببتني......فلتجيبني

أحببتني دون أن أطلب منك ودون أن أشعر وجدت نفسي موضع 
حبك واهتمامك
وكأنك نسيت الخليقة كلها لتهتم بي وحدي ..

أحببتني ورفعتني لحضنك لتضمد جراحي وتطهرها بدمك الطاهر .......


ولكن كل هذا لمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـاذا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
+

اكثر من رائع يا أمير .. كتير أوى بنسأل نفسنا برغم كل خطايانا الا أن ربنا دايما بيثبت حبه العجيب لينا .. ونسأل لماذا ؟! ..

أشعر عند طرح هذا السؤال على نفسى .. ان هناك ابتسامه حانيه تزين شفتيه ونظرة رقيقه من عينيه ويهمس فى أذنى .. لا لشىء .. فقط أحبك 

blackguitar

فعلا هذا هو الحب بقياس البشر .. ولكن حب الله عجيب .. وفريد ...اشكرك على كلماتك الجميله
تحياتى 

*​


----------



## Twin (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكراً*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*




blackguitar قال:


> *لماذا أحببتنى ....... فلتجيبنى؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *بل كيف تحبنى ؟؟؟؟؟ أجيبنى*
> *الحب لدينا هو ان نحب من يحبنا *
> ...


 
*هكذا نحن نحب*
*ولكـــــــــــــــن*
*حبه *
*ليس هكذا*
*فهو أحبنا حتي الموت*
*أما نحن *
*لا نحب حتي الحياة*

*شكراً حبيبي blackguitar*
*علي مشاركتك الرائعة*

*شكراً حبيبي طارق*
*علي مشاركتك المتميزة*
*شكراً يا جناب المشرف*
*ههههههههه*

*شكراً أخت mary*
*علي مشاركتك الرقيقة*​*أذكروني في صلاتكم*​*سلام*​


----------



## meme85 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*هااااااااااااااااايل يا امير , دي كلمات رقيقة و رائعة جدا.
الرب يباركك ويقويك.*


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكراً cutegirl2000*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



cutegirl2000 قال:


> *هااااااااااااااااايل يا امير , دي كلمات رقيقة و رائعة جدا.*
> *الرب يباركك ويقويك.*


 
*شكراً أختي الحبيبة cutegirl2000*
*علي مرورك الجميل*
*الله يقوقي*

*سلام*


----------



## FIRAS (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*موضوع جميل جدا ورائع ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Twin (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكراً Firas*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



FIRAS قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا ورائع ربنا يباركك*


 
*شكراً FIRAS *
*علي مرورك الجميل*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## Slave of jesus (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*تراني إنسان خاطئ , إنسان يعشق الأثم* 
*قدماى تسرع نحــو الهلاك وكأنها لا تراه*


----------



## Slave of jesus (20 ديسمبر 2011)

وهذه الكلمة أو الصفة أو هذا التميز *فأنا لست مستحق له* 
فأنا كما قلت سابقا أنني *إنسان خاطئ *ولست مستحق أن أكون أبناً لك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 ديسمبر 2011)

> وهذه الكلمة أو الصفة أو هذا التميز *فأنا لست مستحق له*
> فأنا كما قلت سابقا أنني *إنسان خاطئ *ولست مستحق أن أكون أبناً لك
> *إذن فلماذا أحببتني؟*
> *فلتجيبني*


*توين----- كلامك ده مسنى جدا جدا--- فانا اجد نفسى كل يوم فى الصباح بسئل السوءال ده-- ليه يا ربى بتحبنى؟؟ ليه يا رب و على إه
-- انا مستاهلش حبك ده يا رب مستهلش---*
*اشكرك توين اوى على الموضوع ده--*


----------



## Slave of jesus (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*أنا لست مستحق له*


----------



## Slave of jesus (23 ديسمبر 2011)

صلبتك..... فاعطيتنى دمك لتفدينى به
عصيتك..... فارشدتنى بحبك الى الطريق
واخيرا قلت لك اتركنى لحالى .....ولحظه ضيقتى وجدتك اول من بجانبى 

++فلماذا تحبنى؟؟؟؟
+++ماذا فعلت انا لك لتحبنى !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slave of jesus (23 ديسمبر 2011)

انا قريت موضوعات حضرتك اكتر من عشر مرات 
بجد كلامك جامد


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

تويبك جميل اوووووى ومعبر عن كل واحد
ربى يباركك


----------

